# red vittatus



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I dont photograph these guys much anymore, but I need to...the girls are quite a bit bigger now, and if you like loud frogs... :wink: 

S


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Wow! Those are some red vittatus. Very nice.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

very nice color...or is that just the camera playin tricks? if its real....i want some  (seriously)


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

thats their color all right, but you do see the speckling much better if you flash them. 

S


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

those are some nice looking reds...

ive had these on my wish list for quite some time now....


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Are you having any luck breeding them? and if so do the offspring hold that color?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

the recent froglets look just like the adults, even right out of the water. I'll see about a pic...

I have ~20 large tads with back legs... close to front legs, and 20 early tads at the moment. 

Over the past 3 months they have been breeding regularly, about every 2 weeks and I am hoping it holds up into the warmer months....typically 6-8 eggs per clutch. 

I believe my group is 3.2 or 2.3...with 2 definite callers going back and forth all day and 2 definite females by body habitus and breeding activity.

Shawn


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

where did you get these? ive never seen red vittatus.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Are these the same as the orange striped vits, just with higher red coloration? Do you feed these carotenoids or paprika as tads?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Great photos! Is their anything besides relatively little coloration that keeps these guys on the wayside? They seem to be cool frogs yet not much talk about them.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

They just aren't considered "cool" right now, so they don't get a whole lot of attention.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I say they're plenty cool. I love my vittatus. Good sized frogs, big eaters, and a pleasant call. What more do you want?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

People need to give em more love....just like trivs, and aurotanias....well most of the phylos and epips. They rock!


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Dendro Dave said:


> People need to give em more love....just like trivs, and aurotanias....well most of the phylos and epips. They rock!


I'll second that.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Dendrobait said:


> anything besides relatively little coloration that keeps these guys on the wayside?


I don't think vittatus have relatively little coloration - there are some more popular frogs with color shemes very similar. The common vittatus have incredible copper stripes (almost as nice as the red stripes on Shawn's  ), and great blue/green speckled legs. 

Not sure why exactly they are on the wayside. They are a great mid-sized frog. They do well (if not fluorish) in groups. They are a bit shy as froglets, but as they get older - especially when breeding - they become much bolder. They have a very audible and pretty call. Once they begin to breed, the eggs floweth over. I have a group of 5 (2.2.1) that started breeding just recently, but so far clutch sizes have ranged from 12-17 eggs, and with the cool, wet weather we have had in the NE - I find eggs regularly the morning following a nice shower or thunderstorm.

The Phyllobates need more attention - other than terribilis there seems to be little interest in them. Bicolor are another great frog with a nice, audible call (although I am still waiting for some breeding to occur). I am saving a tank for a future group of aurotaenia.

BTW Shawn - beautiful frogs.


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

my vittatus are one of my fav darts! they are bold very vocal! i dont know why they are not more popular. i have a group of 5 and mine lay every 7-8 days like clockwork. too bad i cant hardly give the froglets away and seing as how SNDF and aarons frog farm are offering blow out prices....imnot the only one. oh well but a lot of people are really missing out on a great group frog. later josh


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Yeah I was totally amazed at how these guys cost almost the same as the classic beginner frogs. I agree they're definetly attractive and have a pleasant call based on the rec. at mistking. I read they can be picky about mates...is their any truth or real problems behind that? If I do take the plunge into darts these will likely be the prime candidates.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Just wanted to throw my two cents in.... way back when Brent and I were having our red frog coloring up discussion thread, we brought up vittatus as a diet dependent color.... Ben Green I believe was the one who had a wonderful pair of "copper" vittatus... the male was "copper" while the female was red... turned out it depended on what the tadpole was fed as its diet on if it was copper to red....


----------



## josh raysin (Nov 28, 2005)

what exactly would you be feeding them. i offer cyclop-eeze to my copper tads and have yet to get any red or near red while this is a substantial part of their diet. others i have fed only algae and "tadpole food" look exactly the same color wise. 

sports doc are you feeding any color enhancing foods to your offspring since you said htey are breeding true???


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I was just told it was fish flakes that had "color enhancers" aka beta caretene added...

I know there are two morphs of vittatus in the hobby, i know one is called "copper" as most of the animals have that type coloration, but after that thread I thought they were capable of getting that red?

I don't remember what the other "morph" of vittatus looks like... I thought it had wider orange bands and was larger...


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

The offspring are in!

fed paprika and NatuRose dusted ff's.

S


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thats awesome Shawn. They look great.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Great job! *drool*

Also, whats the plant in the foreground?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

creeping charlie...

you can have as much as you want when you order the frogs ....I'll pack'em in it :wink: 

seriously  

S


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

grrr wish i had some tanks ready. the couple i do have are verts for future pums/thumbs and smaller horizontals for the blushing i have comming. Time to get crackin on those petco tanks


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

What a great and underated frog. I have some myself and am getting tads now. I can't wait. Nice pics
Dave


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow, and to think i had to actually search out these frogs to come up empty handed, when i finally got a tip from (NWFF), someone about B. Brock having a nice colony, i contacted him and he went above the call of duty, and started having them breed again, just because i wanted some of his stock. And now i see everyone has them producing now.
brent did tell me that its all about the tad food, he feeds his tads carotene rich fish foods, they have awesome color. he's gonna send me some well started tads, cant wait.
*by the way doc... what is naturose and where to find?*


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

NatuRose: 

http://www.brineshrimpdirect.com/enrich ... urose.html

http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fus ... 8/cid/1507


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I purchased it from brine shrimp direct.

S


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

FYI

Because of an upcoming mover I did place the entire breeding group up for sale in the classifieds...uggg. 

Hate to do it but I need to trim down if I am to move a family of 4 and all our worldly possessions in 2 months.

S


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

Corrected website....

http://www.brineshrimpdirect.com/enrichment-naturose-c107.html


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

those look pretty awesome i just bought three vittatus at mwff and there pretty uber


----------



## foxhunt006 (Sep 10, 2006)

I had my heart set on some vents as my first frog, but this discussion and some of the info on the forum about them really makes me wonder if a couple of vitts might be a better fit for me. I *love* the Karate Kid reference! That might have sealed the deal for me! :lol:


----------

